# My first major return from grave



## Cs nd bikes (Feb 6, 2020)




----------



## Cs nd bikes (Feb 6, 2020)

Thisiswhat I have so far


----------



## stezell (Feb 6, 2020)

So would this be considered a barn or a field find? I like the hay wrapped around the front hub, actually looks like a pretty solid project. Where in ND are you located? Look forward to seeing your progress and welcome to the group. 
Sean


----------



## Cs nd bikes (Feb 6, 2020)

Outside the barn I guess 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sven (Feb 6, 2020)

Wow...keep us updated.


----------



## Cs nd bikes (Feb 7, 2020)

Wondering about the chain I have the old one but has broken hopefully can repair but will a newer chain work on the old skip tooth? Any help would be awesome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cs nd bikes (Feb 7, 2020)

Also the rear rim is shot I have the hub or internals of rim and are in good shape can I just put them in a different rear rim ? Does it have to be that old? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3-speeder (Feb 7, 2020)

Cs nd bikes said:


> Wondering about the chain I have the old one but has broken hopefully can repair but will a newer chain work on the old skip tooth? Any help would be awesome
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Get yourself a new old skiptooth chain. Howard just posted some up for sale in the parts section. Grab one up before they're gone.
As far as the rear wheel goes. You could save the hub and have it laced to a different rim with new or used spokes. You could use a different second hand wheel of the same size. Kind of dealers choice. Whatever's best for you. However you get it rolling. Looking good so far
Note. You just have to match the chain pitch front and back. 








						Skip tooth chains | Sell - Trade: Bicycle Parts, Accessories, Ephemera
					

ALL SOLD  56 link, loose and cleaned, choice, $45 each shipped CONUS




					thecabe.com


----------



## Cs nd bikes (Feb 8, 2020)

Got it primed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLF (Feb 8, 2020)

Cool barn find!


----------



## eeapo (Feb 8, 2020)

Did get this bike magnet fishing?
It's going take some work, but we know you'll do a great restoration.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Feb 9, 2020)

The bike, thank god, not you!


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 9, 2020)

Very cool project. Keep the updates coming thank you.
Hammerhead


----------



## Cs nd bikes (Feb 11, 2020)

I’ve been soaking the chain in aero kroil now for a couple days with good results think it’s about back in working order 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cs nd bikes (Feb 11, 2020)

Now all is I need to complete the bike is a rear rim!! I’ll go to the local dump to scavenge soon lol I’ve actually got most of collection from the city dump










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cs nd bikes (Feb 11, 2020)

I’ll have to take some better pictures of my bikes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cs nd bikes (Feb 15, 2020)

No luck on rear rim so far will keep hunting I’m ready ready to touch up primer on tank. Did some miner dent repair . If everything goes well the old Hawthorne will have a fresh glossy red coat on it then later this week I’ll spray white accents on. I’ll update later once red . Use hi solids ployurathane safety red as one of my finish coats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Balloonoob (Feb 15, 2020)

Wow this is going to be one heck of a before and after.  I'm surprised there isn't more rot on the tank. Seems you kinda lucked out there. If you repair the chain with a few extra skiptooth links and skiptooth master links you may find that it just needs replaced. You'll know right away once you ride it if it is stretched or if it just snaps on the first hill you climb. Even if it does it's nice to have extra lengths of chain and master links for future projects or issues. I'm sure you'll find a 26 inch rim laying around somewhere. Make sure the number of spoke holes match up with the hub. Another easier option is to find a modern coaster brake rear wheel and put an ichibike rear cog on it. These pop on with little effort but need to be filed down a bit on the teeth so that they don't chew up a skiptooth chain. This bike deserves a nice rack in my opinion - looks like the end of that one got broken off. Good luck and have fun. Happy hunting!


----------



## Cs nd bikes (Feb 15, 2020)

Well as far as the tank I rebuilt one side cuz it had dime size holes all over as far the other side I tried it hammer out a few dents didn’t see any hole in it so I primed and noticed a few pin holes and a pretty noticeable dent so I fast cure epoxied the inside and hammered in the dent and put a few layers of epoxy on it the side I rebuilt I used a belzona r metal product


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cs nd bikes (Feb 15, 2020)

I did very little to this half 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cs nd bikes (Feb 15, 2020)

This half had dozen holes in it 
It’s still not the prettiest but so far most material have been my favorite price 
FREE LOL 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cs nd bikes (Feb 15, 2020)

I’m an industrial painter so old or unused products are usually available 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cs nd bikes (Feb 15, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cs nd bikes (Feb 15, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cs nd bikes (Feb 15, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cs nd bikes (Feb 15, 2020)

Cs nd bikes said:


> View attachment 1140182
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cs nd bikes (Feb 15, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cs nd bikes (Feb 15, 2020)

What I got for now hopefully do white later in the week 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cs nd bikes (Feb 15, 2020)

Holy poop !!! I found white in my paint supply white will go on in the morning 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 15, 2020)

Looks like you're having fun.


----------



## Cs nd bikes (Feb 16, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cs nd bikes (Feb 16, 2020)

I’m going to quit unmasking now before I mess it up [emoji2957]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cs nd bikes (Feb 16, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cs nd bikes (Feb 20, 2020)

almost there 
Well not quite 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Balloonoob (Feb 20, 2020)

Looking good man. With those 2 little helpers you should be done in no time.


----------



## Cs nd bikes (Feb 21, 2020)

not rideable but looks sweet!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Feb 22, 2020)

It's a '48, it has the Snyder reverse year code, and the poorly stamped 'EH' means it was made in the Excelsior factory in Michigan City, Indiana.


----------



## Balloonoob (Feb 22, 2020)

I've been drooling over this 48 for a while now. https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1948-rollfast.163909/.       Looks like the fork on your bike is pretty bent. You'll likely notice it when you turn as your foot will bonk the front fender.


----------



## Cs nd bikes (Feb 22, 2020)

Balloonoob said:


> I've been drooling over this 48 for a while now. https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1948-rollfast.163909/. Looks like the fork on your bike is pretty bent. You'll likely notice it when you turn as your foot will bonk the front fender.




Your bike is sweet and all original [emoji44][emoji44]
I’m actually redoing for a guy at church he didn’t think I would get it back to life and I almost have feel in love with this bike hopefully he will let me buy it from him cuz I don’t want to give it back [emoji6] 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cs nd bikes (Feb 22, 2020)

Nvm mind not your bike but this very sweet 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cs nd bikes (Mar 18, 2020)

My new project year unknown for now just got it but it is a Schwinn Sting-Ray 5 speed went though a fire [emoji91] but I’m getting to see if I can bring it back to life 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3-speeder (Mar 18, 2020)

Cs nd bikes said:


> View attachment 1157856
> My new project year unknown for now just got it but it is a Schwinn Sting-Ray 5 speed went though a fire [emoji91] but I’m getting to see if I can bring it back to life
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Cool man! Did you get a rear wheel on the other one?  Been hoping to see a finished "after" pic. This one looks fun


----------



## Cs nd bikes (Mar 18, 2020)

3-speeder said:


> Cool man! Did you get a rear wheel on the other one? Been hoping to see a finished "after" pic. This one looks fun




Still on the hunt for a rear rim hung it up on the garage ceiling for now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

